# Hello Everyone



## ALIENCHILD (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to the forum. Just joined tonight as a matter of fact. What can I say I love Halloween. It appears I am not alone. I am hoping to learn a lot about prop making. I am really new to that too. Just started a couple of years ago. My family and co-workers think I am nuts! Looking forward to talking with you all.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Our families, neighbors and coworkers all think we're nuts too. Looks like you found a new family! We understand you...lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Alien!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hey I'm not nuts I'm certified crazy welcome to the insanity......who?....this new guy.....OH ok carry on


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome AC! 
Pssst, it's those other people who are nuts.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the nut house, AC.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Howdy!


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome alienchild!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

don't worry about it alien. your not a haunter till you've been branded as a nut!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome to our "insane asylum" AlienChild! You can call us
Halloween-addicts! We don't need a self-help group...we get all the help we need on this site!


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

